# ***Please Read The Rules***



## Mudge (Jan 24, 2004)

***Original posting is now heavily outdated, free 'secure email' does not really exist unless you are using free PGP. Free 'secure mail' providers have proven they will cooperate upon even casual request***

Thanks to *heavyiron* for re-writing something current



heavyiron. said:


> *IronMagazine Anabolic Zone Forum Rules:
> 
> 
> Please obey these rules - and refer new members to this thread that are in violation. Use the report bad post button
> ...


----------



## Mudge (Jan 19, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=39560


----------



## ZECH (May 17, 2005)

*Under 18 Do Not Post*

NEW RULE...........If you are under 18 years of age, you have no reason to even be thinking of using steriods and are forbidden to post in the anabolic section! If you post, it will be deleted and you will be warned. Steroids WILL stunt your growth. They close the epiphysial plates in your bones and stop all possibility of any future growth. Further more using steroids during puberty, is playing Russian roulette. Erectile dysfunction (impotence), loss of libido and even infertility can be side effects of steroids. If you are a teenager wondering about steroids, take this advice very seriously. Read the boards, gain knowledge and learn so you can use them properly when you are old enough. You do not need them now. Steroids are not magic. They are merely effective hormonal supplements. They increase the rate of protein synthesis in the body, but to synthesize protein one still needs to take in enough protein, fats and carbs. Thinking that steroids will get you out of your rut and bad diet, is a big mistake. It takes years to get anywhere close to your maximum genetic potential. Diet is the key! If you can not gain weight by eating, steroids will not help you.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2009)

*Anabolic Zone rules, read before posting.*

*IronMagazine Anabolic Zone Forum Rules: *


_*Please obey these rules - and refer new members to this thread that are in violation. Use the report bad post button to get Moderator attention in any thread. We need everyone's attention/cooperation. These rules protect you as a member and the Web site as property of Iron Magazine.*_

_*1. NO SOURCE POSTING *_
_Source posting makes this place look like a hangout for illicit drug trafficking. This would get this place unwanted attention; attention nobody wants or needs here. The IM forums are for informational purposes only - find your hook-ups elsewhere._

_*2. NO ILLICIT DRUG TRAFFICKING *_

_This is not a hangout for illicit drug trafficking. If we find out that you are attempting to gather members or are a known spammer, you may find yourself banned or suspended, pending a possible ban. _

If someone contacts you via PM or e-mail from these forums as a distibutor or new underground label, report them to a Mod for investigation. Generally, a reputable black market source wouldn't blindedly contact anyone.
*3. NO UNDERGROUND LAB POSTING *
UGL naming puts the company at risk, as well as anybody who has ordered from them and opens the door for some owners to SPAM with their UGL name through out the forums. It also presents a possiblility that someone is collecting IM members for a massive scam op.

*3. NO PRICE CHECKS *
Asking and posting gear prices is another baiting tool used by scammers. Don't fall for it. In reality, the best price is the one a person is willing to pay. Don't ask if you're paying a fair price; you may inadvertently lead to someone else being led into a scam.

*Thanks!*


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2010)

*Disclaimer:* Any information found on this website  is for entertainment purposes only! All legal issues should be handled  by a lawyer and medical issues should be handled by a licensed medical  doctor. If you are viewing these forums you agree that you are at least  18 years of age. Further, the admin nor the mods on this board condone  the use of anabolic steroids or any other illegal drugs. It's your  responsibility to know the laws of the country that you live in.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 19, 2011)

Cycle Advice:  I thought it would be best to post this under the rules of the forum as well.


As pointed out today in another thread, to properly attempt to give advice on gear use, it requires a specific information from the person requesting it and intending to use the advice provided through this forum.

Effective today, Tuesday, August 22. 2006, in order to post a request for advice or feedback for anabolics usage, you must provide the following info in your initial post to your thread topic:

1) Age
2) Weight and Percent BodyFat
3) Years of Consistant Training experience
4) Previous Cycle experience
5) Training routine and Diet
6) Cycle Goals

Any specific questions you might have should be slanted to us reviewing your suggested cycle program. Do not expect us to fill in the blanks for you.

We expect you to have at the very least a rudimentary understanding of the compounds used; typical combinations employed; pre-cycle preparation and in-cycle / post-cycle supplemental support; AAS administration route; and knowledge of on-cycle specific dietary requirements.

It is your responsibility to educate yourself on the short- and long-term health and legal risks associated with AAS use.

Posts without this info will be deleted.

Any other members that visit the Anabolic forum and see posts without this information, please direct them to this thread.

Thanks.


----------

